# Bambam loves Kiwi



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

I posted some of these already.....but hey who cares!









Seelping together








snuggles together








Munching xmas dinner together








Kiwi telling bambam off!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless  see i told you they would get on it just needed a bit of time  glad to hear their doing well *


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah bambam loves kiwi, but kiwi dont love bambam yet, she tollerates him at the mo =]


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

does Kiwi love BamBam? x


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

she is getting there, as long as he dont pinch her bed or food lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

aaaaaaahhhh bless they are so sweet


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

they are when they are sleeping anyway!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Me want them!!


----------



## Bert Gaton (Dec 30, 2008)

Great pics!

What a sweet couple


----------



## beanie (Dec 13, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> Me want them!!


well you acants have dem they iz mine!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures  Beautiful kitties


----------

